# Come faccio a chiudere o cancellare applicazioni su Iphone e Ipad?



## admin (20 Novembre 2012)

Per *chiudere le applicazioni aperte in backgroud* su *Iphone* e *Ipad* basta cliccare velocemente per due volte (doppia pressione) il tasto centrale del dispositivo. In basso allo schermo uscirà la lista di tutte le applicazioni aperte. Per chiuderle, basta tener premuto il dito su ogni applicazione e premere sulla X

Per *cancellare* un'*applicazione* su *Iphone e Ipad* basta tener premuto il dito sull'applicazione da cancellare e premere la X


----------

